# Stevenage Games Club



## mmmgames (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi there, we are a new club, that meets up in stevenage (UK) every2 weeks currently but we are investigating options for weekly meetings.

you can email the POC on 
SGC @ mmmgames.co.uk (Close the gap)
if you require any assistance. thank you

yours
MMMGames


----------

